# Keys locked in boot - no spare!! Help needed!



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

As stupid as it makes me feel disclosing this, I recently put my keys in the boot by mistake and shut the door behind me - regrettably, the doors were not open at the time either.

When I purchased the car from the dodgy dealer (03 roadster), it didn't come with a spare or even a valet/plastic key.

Having called out Green Flag, they couldn't lower the window enough to get the door open, and even if they had, I am unsure from reading other associated past threads whether I would have even been able to open the car given the deadlock situation.

I also spoke to my local Audi dealership (Southend) who said they could get a new transponder coded up for circa £300 all said and done, which I am loathe to pay!!

Locksmiths I have spoken to have hinted that they may be able to drill a minute hole in the boot near the locking mechanism to gain access, but it is no way a guaranteed method of access, and could be costly given the hourly labour charges.

My question then - is there any way I can simply take my details to Audi or an auto key cutter type establishment to get a new plastic/valet type key made up just to open the door and enable me to at least open the boot?

Thanks in advance for any assistance/advice! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

A reputable breakdown company would be able to open it for you.
I had a spare key-only spare made very recently for this exact scenario, based on a photo of the original key. If you get your boot open, take a photo of your key in case you need one cut next time.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not alot of help, but other members with same prob recently & RAC/AA have been able to open door, so it must be possible
Hoggy.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

My mate left his keys in his roadster and it self locked.what we did was lever the top of the window outward then using a screwdriver, levered the drivers side quarter lite forward from the top....might be better to do the passenger side on yours... It moves quite easily...then you may be able to either open the door from the inside or press the boot open button in the centre console using a stick or something. ..We didn't do any damage and simply put the quarter lite back when he got his keys.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

If green flag haven't got into it by now, which they should be able to do.

There's a naughty way to get into the boot. But i'm not gonna post that on a public forum!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

If it was me, rather than £300, if all else fails....smash a window, get in and then claim for the glass on your insurance and pay the £65 excess.


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> If green flag haven't got into it by now, which they should be able to do.
> 
> There's a naughty way to get into the boot. But i'm not gonna post that on a public forum!


If you could PM the 'naughty way' that'd be appreciated!!


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

User avatar
TT Forum Senior Member said,

You may be able to either open the door from the inside or press the boot open button in the centre console using a stick or something.

The center boot buttons are disabled when car is locked, been there and tried that, ours was a TTR.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

an auto locksmith that has a cut to code machine will be able to decode your door lock then cut a key to that code


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

Ordered a plastic key from Audi and it arrived today. Just tried to gently open the door with it, and the f***ing thing snapped without any effort and is now stuck in the barrel. Not destined to ever get back in to this car.

Will visit Audi tomorrow to complain about the usefulness of the plastic key....it didn't even seem to want to go in at all. Furious, but not really sure what to do about the bloody thing now!! :x


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Sherif H said:


> Ordered a plastic key from Audi and it arrived today. Just tried to gently open the door with it, and the f***ing thing snapped without any effort and is now stuck in the barrel. Not destined to ever get back in to this car.
> 
> Will visit Audi tomorrow to complain about the usefulness of the plastic key....it didn't even seem to want to go in at all. Furious, but not really sure what to do about the bloody thing now!! :x


did you take a photo of the key

theres a guy on ebay will cut it from a good photo . had mine some time now and worked a treat.

took 2 days to get it so thats a option


----------



## Sherif H (Oct 17, 2012)

bobbobb said:


> Sherif H said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered a plastic key from Audi and it arrived today. Just tried to gently open the door with it, and the f***ing thing snapped without any effort and is now stuck in the barrel. Not destined to ever get back in to this car.
> ...


No...no phot unfortunately. Didn't expect the bloody thing to just snap straight away without applying any pressure.


----------



## passat16v (Nov 18, 2013)

easy option

Smash the back light in.

take your time and piece by piece take it apart, then unclip the bulb holder from the inside and force back.

open the opening into the boot then fish for the keys with a metal clothes hanger.

order a replacement rear light off ebay. £25-50


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

My mate done the same before Christmas he just cut a wooden wedge and forced it in the top of the glass on the door then used a wire with a hook on to grab the door handle took less than 5 minutes to get in.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

I did this first day of owning the car and had to get Mrs to leave work and go get spare from home then drop the key off at my work.

I think best option would have been window job but if the replacement key from Audi snapped get them to collect the car and they can fix the issue as you paid to get key cut to gain acces to car and now made issue worse


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

barton TT said:


> My mate done the same before Christmas he just cut a wooden wedge and forced it in the top of the glass on the door then used a wire with a hook on to grab the door handle took less than 5 minutes to get in.


not an option with Audi because they deadlock with remote


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Sherif H said:


> bobbobb said:
> 
> 
> > Sherif H said:
> ...


I'm in Essex on Saturday so could call in. Can probably get the snapped plastic blade out of the lock then use that to make a copy from using a metal blade


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

actionman37 said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > My mate done the same before Christmas he just cut a wooden wedge and forced it in the top of the glass on the door then used a wire with a hook on to grab the door handle took less than 5 minutes to get in.
> ...


It was a Audi TT


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Were the keys in ignition with ignition on? If not then his car has a fault. With ignition off & doors locked you shouldn't be able to open the door with the inner door handle on an Audi. 1 press of the lock button deadlocks them. Same as BMW


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

job done!


----------



## MissMoneypenny (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello

I thought I'd update this section as I used it for advice when I needed access to my TT this week.

Long story short the only way to get into my 2001 TT was via a key assist service. The AA tried wedging the window and inserting a rod to pull the door handle but that doesn't work, as someone here pointed out, the doors are deadlocked. My local Audi dealer's advice was to smash the window but unless you can secure your car at night and get a window the next day then this isn't an option. The only option was Key Assist, the AA offer this service but wasn't sure of a price and I was thinking £200-£300 and panic mode set in. So I Googled Key Assist and found a locksmith firm local to me who specialised in numpties like me (and who were AA approved) and they were out to me within 30 minutes and he got into my car in 5 minutes and the cost was £80 plus VAT. He mentioned if I'd have phoned after 4.30pm then the charge would have been double as they then go into out of office hours charges. If I'd have known the cost before I rang the AA I'd have called a Key Assit firm straightaway but I really thought it would be more expensive and would damage my lock but it all worked perfectly. So unless you can see your keys in the car and can wedge your window and hook the keys and manage to press the door release button they go straight for key assist. Alot less stress and whilst £100 is expensive it's a lesson learnt for me and I managed to drive home. They are also able to help cut me a new spare key for £70 :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry but I just can't face that paragraph ! It's too much for my eyessssss !


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

I locked my key in the boot of my bora once (at vw festival) that I would imagine has the same security features as the TT.

If I had access to PM I could tell you how he did it.

Or give me your email and I can send it to you


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

MissMoneypenny said:


> Hello
> 
> I thought I'd update this section as I used it for advice when I needed access to my TT this week.
> 
> Long story short the only way to get into my 2001 TT was via a key assist service. The AA tried wedging the window and inserting a rod to pull the door handle but that doesn't work, as someone here pointed out, the doors are deadlocked. My local Audi dealer's advice was to smash the window but unless you can secure your car at night and get a window the next day then this isn't an option. The only option was Key Assist, the AA offer this service but wasn't sure of a price and I was thinking £200-£300 and panic mode set in. So I Googled Key Assist and found a locksmith firm local to me who specialised in numpties like me (and who were AA approved) and they were out to me within 30 minutes and he got into my car in 5 minutes and the cost was £80 plus VAT. He mentioned if I'd have phoned after 4.30pm then the charge would have been double as they then go into out of office hours charges. If I'd have known the cost before I rang the AA I'd have called a Key Assit firm straightaway but I really thought it would be more expensive and would damage my lock but it all worked perfectly. So unless you can see your keys in the car and can wedge your window and hook the keys and manage to press the door release button they go straight for key assist. Alot less stress and whilst £100 is expensive it's a lesson learnt for me and I managed to drive home. They are also able to help cut me a new spare key for £70 :lol:





mullum said:


> Sorry but I just can't face that paragraph ! It's too much for my eyessssss !


 Stephen you lazy git! That was very informative. _If you don't have a spare._


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

What's wrong with smashing the window and pulling the emergency release cable? You'd be able to pick a new one up for next to nothing from a breaker the only inconvenience is the stupid glass that shatters into 10000000000000 peiecss


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

£80 plus vat for mins lock picking to get into a car is a bit steep! But if you have no other option!

It pays just to get a spare sorted in the first place to save you the grief! Especially as I charge £80 plus travelling costs to make a spare remote key! Same as what that guy charged just to get in the car!


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

I locked my keys in the boot too !!!! blonde duh.

However, I walked to nearest shop, bought some sellotape, completely covered the window (having first checked both with Audi and Ebay as to which would be cheapest to replace, ordered it, smashed window, drove it home and until glass arrived, garaged it overnight then local garage man fitted it. Incidentally glass was cheaper brand new from Audi than anywhere on web including used ones on Ebay. Went to Panic Keys in Wolverhampton next day, bought a plastic one for £20.00. It gets me in.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

If the car has double locked it self as it usually does then there's no hope in opening it with a coat hanger or anything else.
I dint day it but the glass smashing one would be the cheapest option.
Plastic keys are useless and audi just rip people off selling those when they can just sell the metal one end of.


----------



## horseoutside (May 29, 2013)

I noticed recently while taking a front wing panel off that it looks like you can remove the door hinges with the wing off, and that'd get you in without breaking anything.

You'd need to open the bonnet to be able to get the wing off though. Wonder how hard it is to reach the catch mechanism for that with the under engine cover removed... If this were me I'd definitely give that a go, but in terms of your time the smashing option sounds cheaper. 

Interesting thought exercise.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Wouldn't the door still be latched/locked with the hinges removed though? Think you'd be more likely to break /bend something trying that. Lock Smith would get you in for under £100 I would have thought


----------



## dannyboy89 (Oct 19, 2014)

If I'm right the door hinges are bolted from the inside aswell as outside, one either way.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I did this a few weeks ago and luckily th RAC got in for me. It did take two of them, luckily another van turned up to help someone with a Porsche with a flat battery in the same car park. When he'd finished the other RAC fella came over and managed to get in quite quickly. The boot release button deactivates when locked as has been said but if you can get into the engine bay there is a way.

Having said that, it didn't work on my car, which apparently is unusual. So they did it another way..........


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

It would be nice to know these tricks (not to nick cars obviously)


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

samgilding said:


> What's wrong with smashing the window and pulling the emergency release cable?


Isn't the emergency release handle in the little cubbyhole behind the drivers seat that only stays closed if you lock it with the key? Granted, it's only a plastic door.

I wonder whether the earlier post about the emergency plastic key snapping off in the lock is because we get used to using the remote control to lock and unlock the doors, so the key hole doesn't get used and perhaps begins to seize after a time. I can't remember the last time I used the keyhole to unlock the door. Maybe periodically it would be worth doing to ensure it stays relatively free.


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Hmmmm all this is interesting yet you seem to be making it complicated. For the sake of £20.00 get a plastic key cut and check it works in lock and doesn't snap in the lock before you pay for it, i did, and checked it again today when I do my little checks and top up fluids etc. I bought x2 spares, one is kept on my sons car keys, and my neighbour has the other on my spare set of house keys. Not a nice way to find out when I had to smash my window, but one i learnt from. I also had a spare for my sons car which i keep on my keys.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

You can`t lock your keys in a mini boot, is there any way to recode TT to stop this happening,


----------



## Russup87 (Dec 13, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> If green flag haven't got into it by now, which they should be able to do.
> 
> There's a naughty way to get into the boot. But i'm not gonna post that on a public forum!


Could you pm the naughty way please mate, locked out of my car on my birthday 
Russ


----------



## NeCo (Nov 5, 2014)

I get spares cut by Pat at http://www.carkeyhelp.co.uk. Send him a clear closeup photo of your key blade and he will cut you a new key (there are several types available on his site). Clean the crud off your existing blade a bit to help him ( using a nail brush). He will also give you the keycode for the blade.

From memory he doesn't do the plastic wallet key (probably a good thing!) but he can do flip remotes, just a replacement keyblade or a regular looking key (as an alternative to the plastic one). When I've got one key in the past I usually get a spare flip remote and a spare regular key (you never know). The next owner of the car will appreciate it too!

He's done half a dozen keys for me over the last few years (for TTs, A6s and also a VW) and is quick. I then get a local locksmith here in north Manchester to code it to the car.

It blows dealer prices away should you need a second.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

AA patrol, sent via Audi breakdown cover, got into my locked mk2 roadster when locked out with ALL relevant possessions (keys, phones, money, house keys, proof of identity) inside the car, in 15 mins, in the dark, with no damage. Took me a lot longer to find a phone and the breakdown telephone number.
Won't happen to me again! AA were brilliant though.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

usually takes me no more than a couple of mins to get in a locked car. No damage neither. People should just get a spare sorted in the first place. Saves a lot of hassle & doesn't cost as much as people think. Considering most still think the only option for keys is the dealers


----------

